# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Bankoks frühestes Gefängnis

## Erwin

Schon Rama I fand es nötig, Gefängnisse zu bauen. Man unterschied คุก (kuck) und ตะราง (taraang).  คุก galt für schwere Fälle, genauer für Personen, die länger als 6 Monate abzusitzen hatten.  Im ตะราง saßen die minderschweren Fälle, die zu weniger als 6 Monaten verurteilt worden waren.
Das erste คุก wurde durch Rama I gegenüber dem Wat Pho gebaut, es hieß daher คุกหน้าวัดโพธิ์ (kuck nah wat pho), also „Gefängnis vor dem Wat Pho“.
Leider gibt es keine Bilder, aber Schilderungen, wie es dort zuging. Das Gefängnis war einstöckig, es hatte keine fenster, dorch einige Löcher zur Durchlüftung. Das Gefängnis stand unter städtischer Verwaltung, der „Gefängnisgouverneur“ hatte den Titel หลวง พัศดี กลาง (etwa luang padsadi glaang), ihm zur Seite standen der „Erste Assistent“ (คุณ พัศดี ขวา) , der „Zweite Assistent“ (คุณ พัศดี ช้าย) und die Gefängniswärter, wörtlich „der Gefängnisleiter zur Rechten, der Gefängnisleiter zur Linken). 
Weder die Leiter noch die Wärter des Gefängnisses bekamen ein Gehalt. Dafür mussten die Insassen für sie arbeiten. Die zu leistenden Arbeiten bestanden hauptsächlich in Rattanflechten und Teppichweben.
Die hergestellte Ware wurde verkauft, der Erlös unter den Leitern, Wärtern und Insassen aufgeteilt. Bei eventueller Entlassung aus dem Gefängnis musste der betreffende Gefangene 8 Baht bezahlen…
Ihr Essen mussten die Gefangenen selber zubereiten. Manchmal taten ihre Verwandten etwas dazu.
Neben dem Gefängnis für schwere Fälle (in dem auch körperliche Strafen wie Handabhacken oder Enthaupten vollzogen wurden, gab es auch die ตะราง
Für leichte Fälle. Diese Gefängnisse befanden sich in verschiedenen Ministerien, z.B. im Ministerium für Inneres, für Verteidigung, für städtische Angelegenheiten.
Das geschilderte Gefängnissystem hatte schon in Ayutthaya so bestanden, und erst Rama V (Chulalongkorn) modernisierte das System und baute neuere, zeitgemäßere Gefängnisse.
Erwin

----------


## TeigerWutz

Bis zu diesem Beitrag, war fuer mich "คุก" das Wort fuer's Gefaengnis.
Mehr als diesen Ausdruck kannte ich in der Thaisprache nicht.
Jetzt interessierte es mich und ich "wasserte" (digged deeper) ein wenig nach.  :Blinzeln: 

Fand noch, ausser dem schon beschriebenen ตะราง (taraang), auch noch:

• เรือนจำ / 	rüantscham
• กรงขัง / grongkang
• ตรุ /	 dtru
• ที่คุมขัง / tikumkang
• พันธนาคาร / pantanaakaan

Na, jetzt bin ich wieder ein Stueckerl gescheiter!  

LG TW

----------

